# Tight Insl and poly problems .



## nickcruz (Sep 26, 2010)

If you are a boarding contractor you have encountered bad insl and poly,cold window stuffs,too much,too little or simply none at all.Now I my self have done alot of insulating,since I am from Edmonton and I cut the poly in the corners all the time...then go get the red tape and fix it all up before I start (If its that bad),I also have to fix the insul all over the place because I know nobody else will ever do it if I dont.Now I get a little extra for frame touch ups insl and poly touch ups but (not that much)and none at all for most companies,but I do it each and every time cause my last job is my signiture that I am did my best.


----------



## TheRustedKnife (Jan 4, 2011)

Haven't had that problem much myself. I've been going over a lot of sprayfoam lately, and of course we dont use poly vapor barriers here in the states. 

But I do applaud not covering up something you see to be a problem. That's what gives tradesmen a good name.


----------

